# Medionpc MS-7728 Wie viel Ram ist Max ?



## Delsin134 (11. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Ich würde gerne wissen wie viel Ram das oben genannte Mainboard schafft.Im Internet steht auf manchen Seiten 8Gb auf anderen aber  16GB.

Nochmal das Mainboard :

Medionpc MS-7728

Außerdem,
 Version : 2


----------



## Tubby-1 (11. Januar 2015)

Denke mal das hilft dir!

Laut PDF sind 16GB RAM möglich.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2015)

2 Riegel DDR-3 SDRAM halt.
 8GiB sollten ohne Probleme gehen, ev. gar 16.


----------



## Westcoast (12. Januar 2015)

2 DDR3 DIMMs support DDR3 1333/ 1066 DRAM (16GB Max)


----------

